# Watery eyes



## LindaS (Apr 5, 2013)

Both my eyes hurt and are watery.  They aren't particularly red, and they don't really itch, but they hurt.  It is as if just the act of seeing things is uncomfortable.  There is slightly more "eye goop" than normal, but just a tiny bit more.  This has been going on for about 4 or 5 days.  Anyone go through this before?  I am currently symptom-free from my Crohn's (knock on wood!).

Should I go to my primary care doc? An eye doctor? Wait and see if it gets better?


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Apr 8, 2013)

It definitely wouldn't hurt to have it checked out.

Do you have a history of pink eye, styes or any other eye condition?


----------



## Farmwife (Apr 8, 2013)

Grace was just to the eye specialist for this. Do you have dark circles under your eyes?
He said it look like allergy eyes. He claims he sees it more in children with auto-immune issues.


----------



## LindaS (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, I went to the eye doctor today, and he told me that I have "chronic dry eyes".  It has to do with inflammation, but he couldn't say definitively whether it had anything to do with my Crohn's or not.  For now, I'm using eye drops and warm compresses, but if it doesn't improve, I'll move up to steroid eye drops.  He said it might get better, but there is no cure for it.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Apr 8, 2013)

i have mild dry eye in one of my eyes too. I keep drops on me all the time. Especially because I wear contacts. I hope it manages to ease up on you. Its good you at least know now what the cause may be. I didn't realize dry eye could possibly be connected to autoimmune disorders.


----------



## teeny5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Interesting...my eye Dr told me I have chronic dry eye as well, I have eye drops. My eyes are always a little blood shot, water and often burn at night. I do wear contacts, but they seem to bother me the same whether I am wearing contacts or not. My mom has dry eye as well. First she had steroid drops then they had to put plugs in her tear ducts.


----------



## scottsma (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for this thread.......For a good few months now my left eye (mostly) waters in the evening, particularly when I'm tired and lying watching TV on the sofa.I have to continualy keep wiping it.I thought it MAY have something to do with my crohns,but as it's classed as "Mild" (hahaha) I wasn't sure.I have an optometrists appointment next month so I will mention it.I don't have any redness and it doesn't usually bother me during the day.


----------



## Bamba (Jan 21, 2016)

I was told I had dry eyes about 2 yrs ago(ironic as they stream constantly especially in the cold) & I take eye drops, I have only recently been diagnosed with CD so I wonder if there is a link.


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bamba, I have dry eyes and I wonder if sometimes there is a connection.


----------



## Bamba (Jan 21, 2016)

There was another post on here recently re dry eyes so there may well be something in it, my eye lids also get quite chapped in the colder/windy weather & i use a non perfumed moisturiser (Nivea for men) & it really helps


----------



## DEmberton (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes I have this problem from time to time, and it was a lot worse when my Crohns was worse. Sometimes my eyes would suddenly get really sore and watery and I really could do nothing other than close my eyes and wait for it to go away.

I saw an opthamologist last year because I had slightly raised eye pressures and may be getting Glaucoma like my father, so perhaps that's something to do with that. Also overdue an eye test now I think of it.


----------



## Bamba (Jan 22, 2016)

I use eye drops called Hyabak from my local opticians & it's very good & has a cooling effect on my eyes


----------



## Salad_Shooter (Jan 22, 2016)

When my eyes start watering, I can bet I'll develop Scleritis, every time. Steroid drops stop it in its tracks.


----------



## cdnrose (Jan 22, 2016)

I have dry eyes as well and have to use drops quite frequently.  I was told by my eye doctor that it was from my RA. Could be an autoimmune thing.


----------



## anitas.paul (Jan 22, 2016)

Had some red line's in my right eye since the last weekend when i started feeling bad with some effects of the amitriptyline they looked like lightening bolts not sure what they were thought maybe blood vessels seem to have gone now but my right eye feels funny when I'm trying to look at something or making eye contact


----------



## anitas.paul (Jan 22, 2016)

Is that your cat Linda


----------



## my little penguin (Jan 23, 2016)

Dry mucus membranes including eyes can be from Sicca or Sojgens syndrome which is also auto immune .
Ds has this and takes restasis for his eyes but does other things for his mouth /nose


----------

